# Clearing a wood lot in Gulf Breeze



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

My best friend owns Lighthouse Private Christian Academy in Gulf Breeze. Part of her school is located in the zoo and the other is located 1/4 mile west of the zoo. What im looking for is someone with heavy equipment whom would volunteer some of their precious christian time to assist in the clearing the lot for the children because we are creating an athletic field for the elementary and preschool children. She has a total of 4 acres but we are not clearing all of it just part of it. I have already started cutting trees by chain saw but there is too much for one man to clear. Her school is a not for profit organization and she would be willing to give you a tax write off statement for your time and effort. I know she would appreciate the support but the children would be even more grateful to have a place to learn sports. If anyone knows of anyone interested in volunteering their time please let me know. 

850-516-6408

Thanks

Colin

By the way this school is amazing and we now have unlimited scholarships for grades K-6 if you qualify financially and all vpk go for free.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

You are a dork! Call me and we can make it 2 guys with no tractor. I can bring the 4-wheeler


----------

